# No Budgie Smugglers Alowwed



## Wrench (Aug 12, 2019)

*Thanks must go to Pretty vacent for the heads up on this one and it was much appreciated as I hadn't been on an explore in a while. 
There was however a catch....it was one of those dressy up type explores but as it happens they are my favourite.
So Mr Blacksnake and myself dressed as extras from the village people in Hiviz and hard hats and off we popped for a jolly good afternoons playing out. *​



*HISTORY*
shamelessly stolen off tinternet​
*Crewe Pool opened in November 1937 when admission was a mere three-penny bit for adults and one penny for children.

A £200,000 refurbishment saw the pool closed for nearly a year in 1999 after parts of the roof collapsed four times.

By the provision of new public baths the Crewe Municipal Corporation have fulfilled a need contemplated some considerable time ago. The scheme had been held up due to financial considerations, but eventually a loan sanction was obtained.

The old baths, which were owned by the L.M.S. Railway Co., were closed down in 1936. These comprised plunge, slipper and Turkish baths, and had served the town for some 71 years, being opened in 1866.

The new building is situated in Crewe, and it was officially opened by the Mayor, Ald. Frank Bott, M.B.E., on November 6, 1937.

On the ground floor there is an entrance hall approximately 23 ft, by 39 ft. with a central ticket office serving the whole building. On the right and left of the ticket office, access is obtained to the dressing cubicles for men and women respectively. There are 71 cubicles for each sex, together with toilet accommodation and dressing rooms for the use of children as occasion requires.

Bath Hall
The bath hall contains two swimming baths, one 100 ft.by 35 ft. with a 9 ft. diving pit, the water depth at the shallow end being 3 ft. 6 in., and the other is a learners’ bath, 35 ft. by 20 ft., graded from 1 ft. 9 in. to 2 ft. deep at the shallow end and 3 ft. to 3 ft. 3 in. at the deep end. The two baths are separated by a promenade, whilst a bathers’ promenade surrounds both. The larger bath is equipped with a diving stage providing a firm running board at 5 m, height. a spring board, international type, at 3 m. height, having a special type adjustable fulcrum preserving the true pitch of the board throughout the whole of the adjustment, and a spring board of ordinary type at 2 m. Teak approach ladders are provided to each platform, with double rail tubular steel hand-railing to both sides of platforms and ladders. The spring boards are fitted with the latest type detachable matting. A 1 m. spring board is also fitted as a separate unit having an adjustable fulcrum of portable type. The bath surround is covered with shotfaced adamantine tiles, laid with a fall away from the bath, to avoid pollution. The walls of the bath hall are lined to a height of 6 ft. with glazed tiles, whilst the baths themselves are lined with faience blocks and fitted with scum channels in the same material. The bath lining consists of large tiles of fireclay faced with a hard feldspathic glaze to form a surface which includes the minimum practicable jointing area. The shade is a cream mottle with racing lines and depth marks in black. Medium green is used for the steps, and also for the band beneath the edge of the curb, which is in Shaw’s non-slip pattern.

Light and ventilation are obtained by the type of roof employed, which is further amplified by side wall casements. The whole of the opening lights in this top light and casements are controlled by electrical gear.

The hall is illuminated by enclosed trough fittings which take four lamps, all switched separ*ately so that at a later date it may be possible to put coloured lamps in these fittings and arrange the whole lighting on dimmers for carnival effect.

The main lighting is coupled up with the underwater floodlights, this latter portion consisting of 12 underwater floodlights (six on each side of the main bath and two in the learners’ bath). This unit consists of a bronze porthole holding an armour plate glass, behind which is a special flood*light housing a horizontal burning line filament 500 watt lamp. The light beam is more of a fan than a flood, the side spread being in the nature of 96 deg., and the vertical spread 6 deg. to 7 deg. Here again provision is made for adding colour mediums in front of these floodlights for gala effects.

The brackets on the side of the baths are made of special Roanoid material which is non hygroscopic, non-inflammable and unbreakable, and these brackets are toned in green to match the remainder of the decorations. ​*
*Pics*

*This place is pretty smashed up tbh because of morons so is now secured tight, well, almost tight.
I've never done a swimming baths before so after Mr Snake had changed out of his Budgie Smugglers and I could concentrate again I actually really enjoyed this place.

Sorry ladies.....no pics of Mr snakes gentlemans area in speedos*








*Blacksnake gets confused easily....bless*

































































*This was a most excellent afternoon with the most pleasant company and although looking a bit worse for wear im gonna go 7.5/10 for this little place.

Many thanks for looking.

(no budgies were harmed in the making of this report)*​


----------



## KPUrban_ (Aug 12, 2019)

That first shot is cracking, nice one.


----------



## Wrench (Aug 12, 2019)

Thank you kpurban


----------



## Sabtr (Aug 12, 2019)

I like the through broken glass image.
Nice set of pics that.


----------



## Wrench (Aug 12, 2019)

Ta sausage


----------



## BikinGlynn (Aug 13, 2019)

agreed u have captured that really well, nicely done


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Aug 13, 2019)

Cool set of pics there Tbolt  There's something about derelict swimming pools really I like, they can be a little awkward to redevelop, but with a some passion and thought, which is often bypassed for profit, these little spaces can be saved.


----------



## Wrench (Aug 13, 2019)

Cheers Glynn


----------



## Wrench (Aug 13, 2019)

Thanks chuck.
Your help was much appreciated x


----------



## krela (Aug 13, 2019)

Some cracking photos there.


----------



## Wrench (Aug 13, 2019)

Thank you kind sir


----------



## Dmc68 (Aug 14, 2019)

Cracking set of photos


----------



## HughieD (Aug 14, 2019)

Really top-notch set of photos there sir. Never done a pool before.


----------



## Wrench (Aug 15, 2019)

Thanks dmc68 it was one of those places where it was easy to take pics for me .


----------



## Wrench (Aug 15, 2019)

Thank you kind sir.
Now is your chance it would seem I think you'd like this place.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 19, 2019)

Another great set as always mate. And a nice witty write up


----------



## Lavino (Aug 21, 2019)

Top pics there mate. Good to see you still out and about.


----------



## Wrench (Aug 22, 2019)

Mikeymutt said:


> Another great set as always mate. And a nice witty write up



Thanks Mikey you are too kind sir


----------



## Wrench (Aug 22, 2019)

Lavino said:


> Top pics there mate. Good to see you still out and about.



Ey up Lavino.
Cheers mate and nice to see you are still about too mate


----------



## yvettelancaster (Aug 28, 2019)

Great post love the pics


----------



## Wrench (Aug 30, 2019)

Thank you it's was a great place


----------



## old git (Aug 30, 2019)

Not a fan of arty type pics normally but you have changed my mind with these. Superb.


----------



## Wrench (Aug 30, 2019)

Thank you very much for the kind words, I like to try and make my pics interesting as well as capturing a place.


----------

